# Gyno from anavar? help



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Hello there guys

Ive tried to run an anavar cycle before but failed due to same problem; I started out on 40mg a day. After 3days i felt irritation on my right nipple next day my other nipple also felt sore/burning/itchy

on day5 i quitted the anavar and ansked my doc, if i had gyno! he said no and said that the reason why ifelt sore/itchy could be becouse of that my hormon balance was changed by the anavar and there for led to itchyness..

reason why i choose anavar was due to that it dident convert into estrogen, and there for gyno woudent be a problem?

I stopt the anavar and after 8days the feeling went away, there was no "knot" under my nipples

Now im trying again,tough starting on 20mg aday! but right after taking 2pills my nipples began to itch after only 10mins or so? cant this be true

please help..any ideas?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pishovet said:


> Hello there guys
> 
> Ive tried to run an anavar cycle before but failed due to same problem; I started out on 40mg a day. After 3days i felt irritation on my right nipple next day my other nipple also felt sore/burning/itchy
> 
> ...


mate, thought we discussed this? if this is occuring it is NOT anavar...or its just in your head!!


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Well as ive understood its not likely that its comes from the drug anavar it self, but due to hormonal unbalance it can provoke estrogene levels?

took 20mg an right after 10mins nipples felt ichy, 5hours later at the gym i dident notice any thing, after the workout i felt nothing neither soreness or ichyness

Just seems funny becouse alot complain about nipple problems on var. ?

Its jinans and they are for real!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Var is faked alot. Prob oxy.


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

http://www.bodyhouse.dk/idealbb/view.asp?topicID=41110

this link shows 100% the pills ive got, first time i tryed to run the cycle it was the same package, seems like these zhonavar are the only ones that are running around here in Denmark


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Why is one post over there showing a car and a digger as a reply??? lmao


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

like that anavar is "the best and safest" the other one is just massive think it was oxy or something

like quality vs quantaty

Question is should i still keep on going using the var and see if it stops? might just be that my body isent use to it and might go away in 2-3days or am i wrong.

I just need a plan to follow guys any idea of why this is happyning, nipples seem abit puffy now dunno if its just me or if they really are puffy


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I have had nipple tingles from aromasin before now, so it's possible.

You could just run it and not worry about the tingling unless you actually notice growth there, or could you get another brand of anavar?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is not the anavar.

Do you have alot of bodyfat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

I have a bf on 13% and actually almost nothing on my chest area. Dont think its possibel to get another brand, well the other brands will still contain the same as jinans?

Im not seeing any gyno, its not like that ive got bitchtits! but theres this tingilly feeling in my nipples! and i cant feel no lump under it

Info:

Age 20

185cm

85kg

Serious traning in 4years

Maxes:

Squat 6reps 150kg

Deadlift 6reps 180kg

Benchpress 6reps 100kg

Startet the day with 10mg and will take the other one at around 4


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like paranoia. if you want run a AI


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

What kind of AI would nolva be a solution?

I am totaly sure that it is not paranoia, becouse the feeling is quite real! Should i continue low dosage and see what happens? If it keeps on should i add nolva, what if a lump accours could i then stop and will the lump then go away after wards?

thats one of the questions ive got, if you stop a cycle becouse u notice a lump. Will the lump go away it self?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't worry mate and just carry on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like you got some dbol instead of anavar.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Sounds like you got some dbol instead of anavar.


Have you seen his pics mate? They're good fakes if they're dbol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> Have you seen his pics mate? They're good fakes if they're dbol.


I have not seen them.

I remember it was pretty common to use HCG in place of HGH and labels were swapped.

So guys were shooting HCG instead of HGH, that was when it became kind of common in the States to use an early pregnancy test to test your HGH to see if it was HCG.

That would suck....lol:lol:


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Well thats the only Anavar they are selling around here, every dealer says thats it 100% jinans anavar and hg products.. Never heard about other anavars here then those

My last box wich i only used 8pills of ive returned to the docter and told him that i had used "Anavar" and that i was afraid that i have gotten gyno, he checkt with hes fingers to see if any lunps where there and said that every thing was fine. I told him that it was like itchy/burning/irritation and he said it was due to that my hormons where unbalanced and irritated by the Anavar, i dident think so but i waited as he said and the feeling went away after 7days

feeling went alittle away last night when i was with my girlfriend, it was 8hours after ive taken the pill. Wich made me think about Anavars liveable time, its 8-9hours if im correct?

Really just wants this cycle done, but im scared of the nipple problems! if i cant run a simple 20mg anavar cycle on 6weeks what the hell can i then be able to run lolz.. ?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It is not the anavar.
> 
> Do you have alot of bodyfat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to play devils advocate here.

Scott, is it possible in your opinion that at the dose of var he was using (40mg) that this would not be enough to cause suppression of HPTA but could in fact work along side his natural test for that short period therefore increasing testosterone enough to cause enough extra aromatisation to cause a mild gyno flare up?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used 75mg before and got testicular atrophy and did a 7 week cycle.

Not sure really, that makes no sense to me really.

Generally my gyno flairs up at the end of the cycle.

And due to anavar not aromitizing, that does not make sense.

If it was dbol then yah that makes sense, not anavar.

It might not even be gyno at all, might be in his mind.

My gyno symptoms were like a splinter in the nipple itself.

I really would not be playing with them as pinching them and playing with your nipples can elivate prolactin......From what I hear anyway....


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Im sure that its not in my mind. Last time i tryied the Var i experienced the same thing!

Im almost 100% sure that its my nipples, it actually feels like its the nipples em self and not under them? ive just laid some creme on them so see if its because of dryness. Ive heard some people experience dryness from anavar

Would anybody want to talk more about it, i could give ya my msn? that might be abit faster and really help me alot.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> *I used 75mg before and got testicular atrophy and did a 7 week cycle.*
> 
> Not sure really, that makes no sense to me really.
> 
> ...


I'm sure, but his cycle was only a few days so it could have increased testosterone levels and added to his endogenous test levels, no?.

I have read all the oxandrolone studies and pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics.

One 12 week study on patients with osteoperosis using 80mg ED suppressed HPTA function by 67%.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> *I have not seen them*.
> 
> I remember it was pretty common to use HCG in place of HGH and labels were swapped.
> 
> ...


He's posted up a link on the first page mate.


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> I'm going to play devils advocate here.
> 
> Scott, is it possible in your opinion that at the dose of var he was using (40mg) that this would not be enough to cause suppression of HPTA but could in fact work along side his natural test for that short period therefore increasing testosterone enough to cause enough extra aromatisation to cause a mild gyno flare up?


So if ive understood it right, you mean that by " not be enough to casue suppression of HPTA" - "natural test values to be decreased"

So you mean that i had full natural levels of testosteron but just adding more from the anavar?. therefore when to much testosteron some of it will convert to estrogene and therefore create gyno / provoke my nipples?

Ive read that anavar woudent cause decrease in natural test values? and therefore pct wasent needed after anavar cycles. Im not sure about the test converting into estrogene when there is to much of it, but could this be the problem? again its 20mg now aday and still this nipple thing accours


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I used 75mg before and got testicular atrophy and did a 7 week cycle.
> 
> Not sure really, that makes no sense to me really.
> 
> ...


No but neither does hCG and you can get gyno from that because it increases testosterone which in turn converts to estrogen, do you see what i'm saying?

OP, yes that exactly what i'm saying RE: you last post, but like i said, just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HCG aromitizes quite heavily, and just one shot of 1000iu will give me gyno the very next day.

The supression of the leydig cells is suggested this is due to large amounts of estrogen in the testicles, this is why nolvadex offers protection from desentization of HCG.

Just like intratesticular testosterone is above serum levels, so is estrogen, but serum levels are elivated due to gyno issues associated with HCG.

Anavar does supress the HPTA, but not as much as others.


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Will this mean that my itchyness/burning/soreness is guno? But how come there are no lumps under my nipples? will they develop during my cycle of anavar if i continue?.

Or is it safe for me to continue doing 20mg with my nipple problems, and hope that it will go away? If so, i am not even able to run any form of as because my test will convert into estrogene.. Anavar is so mild cant even imagen what would happen on test e

i just feel it quite funny that there isent that much information about sore nipples on anavar and the reasons for it?


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-forum/nipple-sensitivity-so-soon-134280887.html

In this post a guy writes: drop the tbol bro..keep taking .5 adex for the next several days..this should help..anyone disagree ? Also prop is no differnet from cyp or enth..just the esther..nipple sensitivity is normal for most of us and does not mean gyno is setting in.I get the ithcy nips always but never have a problem past that.

Could this be the same kind of problem that i am haveing.. ichyness but no lumps under neith?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pishovet said:


> http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-forum/nipple-sensitivity-so-soon-134280887.html
> 
> In this post a guy writes: drop the tbol bro..keep taking .5 adex for the next several days..this should help..anyone disagree ? Also prop is no differnet from cyp or enth..just the esther..nipple sensitivity is normal for most of us and does not mean gyno is setting in.I get the ithcy nips always but never have a problem past that.
> 
> Could this be the same kind of problem that i am haveing.. ichyness but no lumps under neith?


No. He's using test, and dropping tbol is pointless in that case.

As I said, I would carry on and not worry unless you find lumps are growing, which is very unlikely.


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

try reading the answers:

COMPLETE BS ! Sensitive nips does not mean you have gyno !!!!!!!!









I think if you are just on the prop the sensitive sensations would subside.....That is why I would drop the tbol.Or drop it for 4-5 days and see what happens.Main thing is,alot of us get the itchy sensitive nips but it does not go further than that.

An other guy:

Nipple itchiness is not always an indicator that gyno is occuring, merely that aromatization is occuring and that estrogen is binding to estrogen dependent cells in the adipose tissue in your mammary glands in your chest

^one above iam not quite sure if i understand, he means that the itchiness occures due to armatization. The estrogen is binding to estogen dependent cells in the adipose issue in your mammary glands in your chest<- this i cannot understand the meaning of?

As for now i will continue with 20mg ed, checking for lumps every morning.. If an lump is there i simply stop the use og var? and it will go away or will i need nolvadex?


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Feeling is still the same, ive taken 20mg in the morning today. I am dead worried about that i could develop gyno! therefore if nothing changes today i will stop running anavar!

I would really like to continue running it, but this nipple thing is killing me! i thought that it might be better with time. But at day3 feeling is still the same, i took 20mg at once to see if itchiness would become more of a problem!

Its horrible that no one actually knows what the **** is going on, and what the reason is for it.. I would really like to get this cycle done, but yet again i would not like to develop gyno? Symptoms are there but no lumps, just seems funny ay.

Tell me your oppinions, and thoughts..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dropping Tbol during a test cycle wont be helpful for reversing gyno, it does not aromitize anyway.

Use an AI.


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

I have decided to quit the Anavar cycle!

I just cannot stand, that im not knowing what the hell is happening? I think that im not made to do any AS, did choose Anavar due to its mildness and that it does not aromatise to estrogene = therefore it should not cause any Gyno, but ive read that it can interrupt the Ifg-1 or some thing wich can cause some gyno likeish issues.

Did last pills yesterday, at morning and the nipple problems where still there, as i wrote i took 20mg at once this time. After 7-9hours later the ichiness decrease and is now minor.. I still have some ichiness left, but i assume that it will go away in short time 1-2days like last time i tried var?

There are still no lumps under my nipples, Question is what shoud i do if symptoms dont decrease in 1-2days? i have no nolva in hand.

Are there any other concerns i should think about, ive totaly taken 60mg of Anavar? out on 3days.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Stop worrying, you will be fine, don't take any more AAS or nolva or any other hormones, just get on and enjoy your life.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hmmm

im quite out of touch with aas these days tbh. but some drugs which dont aromatise still can cause gyno

tren

oxy

not heard of it from var, but maybe you are ultra sensative?

imo if its causing a worry then stop....cos once it starts, you wont get rid


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

Last time i tried var, i told my doc! he said that i would be fine, and laugthed said that Anavar was so mild it woudent really do much with 40mg in that short peroid of time i was ON

Yeah i must be ULTRA- Really ULTRA sensative towards Anavar? first pill i took made the nipples sore after 15mins.. i was like WTF, that was fast.

I have worked really hard in terms of bodybuilding, started out weighting in at 45kg´s and 180cm high at the age of 16.. I started bodybuilding because everybody commented on how i was looking and that i looked sick, i might just had been so underweighted that i was looking sick. My confidence was so bad i dident really like to talk to people i dident know.

Bodybuilding changed my life, and still does. Its a part of me now.

First year i gained 25kgs, second year 20kg and after that it has pretty much been zig-zagging. I weight in at about 84kgs with an 10% Bf

Im a hard gainer, so these years ive done bodybuilding i havent actually enjoyed life that much. Every day i need to concentrate on what im eating and if im eating enough to reach my "+kcals and being able to bulk" I dont go out with friends at parties, it happens sometimes. But not as much i would really like, due to that im always thinking about BBing and dieting.

Ive never done any drugs, never smoken af cigaret, never been so drunk that i forgot what i had been doing. This is the reason i wanted to use AS, why not optimize my traning now that im am so dedicated into bodybuilding and not just fooling around destorying my body like other kids.

We all have our sides; those that can´t have any fun without drinking alcohol every weekend and partying, untill they crash.

Those that are quitting school to smoke marihuana togetter everyday, and just smokeing due to the fact that its fun.

Kids that are taking ecstasy and doing snow

I see my self as the perfect eksample of being one of those that could take an AS cycle without haveing any bad feelings. Ive never been into a fight, even dont hate any person in this world. Im studing, and quite good at it. And i aint that guy that shows it all of... I simply just like bodybuilding

Ive reached the point where i just wanted that little extra this summer, i have not gained that much musclemass this year, maybe its because im reaching my biological maximum in musclemass i dont know.

This might seem abit stupid. But i would like to thank everybody that has responded to my quesitons and concerns, it has been very surpoting and trusting in the way that i could sleep quitely without thinking that i was going to die  and i really hope that this topic can be used for others that might experience nipple problems in the way of soreness, ichiness by anavar itself


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hmmm....sore nipples after 15 mins of taking a tab makes me think its in your mind somewhat......

but then i have a friend that can feel agressive within an hour of taking an oxy

but i also think thats in his mind too!!...or is it?

strange case this one....


----------



## pishovet (May 5, 2010)

15-20mins yes.

Feeling has been there whole time since that i took the first pills, and the soreness itchiness is real. not in my mind 100%


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> hmmm....sore nipples after 15 mins of taking a tab makes me think its in your mind somewhat......
> 
> but then i have a friend that can feel agressive within an hour of taking an oxy
> 
> ...


Not strange my man, I would take a shot of viramone and within 5 hours I could feel a massive libido boost.

I used to take a shot before the wife (at then my GF) came to visit me.

3:30 in the afternoon and she would come to visit me once or twice a month at 8:30 at night.

I can feel 20mg dbol with my blood pressure elivation.


----------

